

Ask HN: Idea Validation- Content Summarizer - aai

Would you be interested in a service that summarizes content from sites that you frequently visit?<p>Personally, I follow several RSS feeds and I feel like I would be better served reading summaries of the content rather than the content itself for many of the feeds.<p>Extending the concept to video, I know I would find value in being able to read a summary of a given TED talk rather than having to watch a 15-30min video.<p>Does anybody else feel this way?
======
vicngtor
Just build it and get feed back.

If I were you, I wouldn't waste my time asking here. First, your target
audience probably won't be HN (since HN is a small community compared to the
rest of the world). Second, nobody _actually_ knows what they want.

~~~
aai
Thanks for the feedback.

I was trying to gauge interest amongst a community I perceived to be early
adopters in line with 'lean startup' principles.

Nevertheless, you raise a good point. I will try to find some members outside
the HN community to run the idea by.

